# Expensive dangers



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, 
My feisty little fuzz ball of a parrotlet may have taken his antics too far today. He was riding around on my shoulder as usual, chewing on my hair like he loves to do when he started chewing on my earrings. I didn't think anything of it for a quick moment untill I realized that the little bugger actually removed my star shaped diamond from the earring casing and was chewing on it. I set him down to try and grab it from him when he tried to get away from me I believe he swallowed it...Should I be worried? Will it just pass though him? I am not %100 sure he swallowed it but I looked everywhere for it on the floor where he might have dropped it and no luck....I loved those earrings..but i love my bird even more. I am not entirely sure how a birds digestive system works but I am skeptical there will be no consequences if he did ingest it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard and read of many parrots eatting peoples earrings before and other jewelry but never heard of any problem from doing so ,its kind of like eatting grit for them from what I can gather.. I would just keep an eye on him/her and watch for any kind of stress that may result later thou just in case .


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Absolutely. He seems just as fine and happy as ever....darn expensive grit! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

GimpieLover said:


> Absolutely. He seems just as fine and happy as ever....darn expensive grit! lol


parrots dont descriminate lol


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

You don't say how many carats the stone is or how sharp the star points are. 
With such a tiny bird..... I would be running to the Vet for an x-ray and pray 
the stone is still in his crop if he did indeed swallow it. His gizzard is no bigger 
than a small pea and if those points are sharp.......Get him to a Vet!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would also get him to a vet immediately. He will hide it if something is wrong until it could be too late. X-rays aren't THAT much and at the very least, give you peace of mind that he IS okay. What a hassle! I hope he didn't swallow it!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have to agree that the best thing to do is take him to the vet.

 It scared me to death one day when Skye perched on my shoulder and tried to pull out my earring. Luckily I got him just before he pulled it out. I have to be very careful now when I go into the coop, if Skye lands on my shoulder I cover my ears.


----------

